# Madison - 5 months!



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

She's turning into such a well-behaved little princess  We're loving having her around. When we're gone at night, it seems to stress her out, but other than that, things are going well. Always something new, right? Anyway, here are some pictures of the little miss!

I wasn't really planning on dressing her much, but she's so flippin' cute in clothes...these are 5 months 
































get this thing off of me!








me and madison


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

loving some sunshine

























oh, and here's her pen and the lid my husband made when she wouldn't quite climbing out when we first got her


----------



## Ry&Lyss (Jul 7, 2009)

So cute!

Madi's hair is so much longer than Turbo's... His coat is FINALLY coming in. It's taking forever.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

hi! Thanks  We need turbo pics

hers just came in huge over the last 10 days. it was all but gone before that!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Emily, your pictures are worth a thousand words. I love the second one of Madison. Is that teenage attitude I see coming on?! LOL! She is just a DOLL. I love her color but I really love her ears.  She is just beautiful!!! (As are you.)

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

emily the pics are so cute her coat is coming in great shes simply adorable i love the one of you and her so cute x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

seriously, i don't know how i ALWAYS seem to catch her with her tongue out


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

adorable!!! the fur is coming along just cute! i love the 2nd set of pics! sunshine always looks lovely on our chis hehehe  wow! ur hubbie is creative that looks so silly LOL  but as long as it worked looks like he put lots of work into it!  i see you have fish too


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

shes gorgeous!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pics Emily.
She is a stunner indeed!!

Love the one of both of you, your eyes are so blue too, lovely!
She also looks so cute stretchin in the sun, hehe!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks everyone 

Pigeon, we're down to one fish - a goldfish that just keeps going !


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh she is growing up sooo fast! Be sure to get lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous coat! And I love the ears  She just looks so darn sweet in her shirt, but I'm guessing you won't see her like that too much LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

msmadison said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> Pigeon, we're down to one fish - a goldfish that just keeps going !


LOL! those suckers live for a long time. although i heard they are the dirtiest fish LOL :coolwink: i used to have tropical fishes but they were quite too jumpy for me


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Such a cutie. Her fur is coming along nicely. Her kennel area is cute. Pink is definitely her color ^^.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Madison is SO cute! I am in love with her!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh Emily!!!!!!

She is so cute - I love her hairstyle!! Her coat is coming in lovely.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

She is pure gorgeousness! awwww i love her xxx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Madison is just fabulous. 
I love everything about her.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

she is gorgeous! i just love that ear hair..haha its sooo darn cute. she looks like she is full a life!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Emily she is absolutely beautiful!
its good to hear shes doing well :]
happy birthday Madison! xx


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous little girl! I love her name and her ears are adorable!
Just a little ball of fluff x


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG Madison is so cute!! Great pics!


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

Isn't she a gem 
Love her coat!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

she's so beautiful, she looks so cute in that top. I'm the same as you I didn't plan on really dressing Lola much but she just looks so adorable in a top lol. 

it's amazing how much they calm down isn't it? Do you remember our posts when we first had them lol. They were right terrors lol.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We're a little partial to her 




MarieUkxx said:


> she's so beautiful, she looks so cute in that top. I'm the same as you I didn't plan on really dressing Lola much but she just looks so adorable in a top lol.
> 
> it's amazing how much they calm down isn't it? Do you remember our posts when we first had them lol. They were right terrors lol.


Oh, Marie...I really didn't know if we were going to make it with madison at first. i learned my lesson and won't be getting another puppy that young ever again. it's amazing how she's mellowed out, though. she still has her puppy moments, but she's generally content to sit at our feet, chew her bully or bone or whatever and just chill. we'll do a walk or play chase or fetch for awhile, but then she's back to just wanting to hang out :0


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Emily, you captured some amazing photos here! Madison is an absolute doll! I love her coloring, and her coat is so beautiful! She is really growing up to be a fine young lady, isn't she! The picture of you and Madison is gorgeous! I love them all!!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks  She's definitely a part of the family now. she cracks us up every day!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

very beautiful girl and nice photos... i love the way the light hits her in the second set.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is just darling, love those ears, and what a sassy expression she has. Love it.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Tanna said:


> She is just darling, love those ears, and what a sassy expression she has. Love it.


sassy is right  She knows it, too! I know! her ears have never shown any sign of going up. she's at 5 and 1/2 months almost, so i'd be surprised if they did at this point


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh I adore her ears! Perfect little buttons!!! She really is beautiful


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

rebel_yell said:


> Oh I adore her ears! Perfect little buttons!!! She really is beautiful


thanks, we love her ears, too. that's where most of her personality is


----------



## Riley's_Mom (Oct 1, 2009)

Madison is beautiful!!! Wow


----------

